# MAJESTIX CAR CLUB PICNIC



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Well be there ! ! ! ! 

*


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 19 2008, 08:37 AM~9977959
> *Well be there ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

hopefully it wont rain :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 21 2008, 07:53 AM~9993815
> *hopefully it wont rain  :biggrin:
> *


*Rain or Shine !  *


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 21 2008, 06:53 AM~9993815
> *hopefully it wont rain  :biggrin:
> *


Haha, dont matter... bust out the ponchos like last year and fire up the grill!  

I had a great time last year, everyone was cool, all of the Majestix were great hosts, i hope i can come down again this year.... my wifes due date is June 18th, so hopefully she lets me slip out of town for this picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 21 2008, 07:06 AM~9993829
> *Rain or Shine !
> *


 :0 ............... :twak:

Thats what ya'll niccahs said last year and when it started raining everyone scattered :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Feb 19 2008, 08:40 AM~9977689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Smooth~N~Low will be there :biggrin:


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

Should be a good turnout.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Feb 21 2008, 07:22 AM~9993859
> *:0  ...............  :twak:
> 
> Thats what ya'll niccahs said last year and when it started raining everyone scattered :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Feb 21 2008, 08:22 AM~9993859
> *:0  ...............  :twak:
> 
> Thats what ya'll niccahs said last year and when it started raining everyone scattered :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*
***** Dont come at me with that shit ! The flyer say's 11:00am to 5:00pm

Dont come around at 4:55pm asking why everyone is geting there stuff ready to go !*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 22 2008, 08:22 AM~10003043
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 22 2008, 06:29 AM~10003061
> *
> ***** Dont come at me with that shit !    The flyer say's 11:00am to 5:00pm
> 
> ...



TRUE, WE DON'T FUCK AROUND... 5PM WE'RE OUT THAT MUTHA! :biggrin: 
A FREIND OF OURS DID THE SAME THING HE WAS PULLING UP WHEN WE WERE HEADING OUT... :uh: :twak:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKA 68_@Feb 22 2008, 09:42 AM~10003318
> *TRUE, WE DON'T FUCK AROUND...  5PM WE'RE OUT THAT MUTHA!  :biggrin:
> A FREIND OF OURS DID THE SAME THING HE WAS PULLING UP WHEN WE WERE HEADING OUT...  :uh:  :twak:
> *



*I'm telling you ! You allways got the Homeboy that show's up to a party 30min's before it's sapost to be over...... Telling everyone, " why yall going home "*


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 22 2008, 07:29 AM~10003061
> *
> ***** Dont come at me with that shit !    The flyer say's 11:00am to 5:00pm
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was there on time  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7987886


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Feb 22 2008, 12:20 PM~10004186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


TECHNIQUES WAS THE FIRST THERE ! EVEN BEFORE MAJESTIX ! :uh: 

lol............................


See you there homie...........*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 25 2007, 12:50 PM~7978125
> *WHO'S BRINGING THE NET???
> 
> 
> ...



TRIPLE H, HATER!!!

:uh:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

It's almost time. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Check out the pics from the Cinco De Mayo Parade today.

http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/5mayo/cinco.html


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Feb 22 2008, 06:44 AM~10003327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>It Picnic time in just about 3 weeks</span>*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 3 2008, 04:58 PM~10568164
> *Check out the pics from the Cinco De Mayo Parade today.
> 
> http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/5mayo/cinco.html
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

every one have thier rain coats ready :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

We had our tent at last years picnic, had a good time despite the rain, look forward to this years MAJESTIX C.C. PICNIC.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Bump


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Bump, bump........


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 8 2008, 06:57 AM~10606211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 6 2008, 08:00 AM~10586703
> *every one have thier rain coats ready :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I got mine.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 6 2008, 06:00 AM~10586703
> *every one have thier rain coats ready :biggrin:
> *


I'M WORKING ON IT! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*ALMOST TIME 2 WEEKS... AND IT'S PARTY TIME WITH THE BBQ AND STARTING THE SUMMER*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Pix from the past picnic's...


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 13 2008, 07:49 AM~10642943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TECHNIQUES WILL BE IN DA HOUSE*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:around:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

11 days till the picnic !


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 14 2008, 12:04 PM~10654226
> *11 days till the picnic !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 15 2008, 09:14 AM~10660422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wheather is looking good so far. :cheesy:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 15 2008, 07:14 AM~10660422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 15 2008, 09:14 AM~10660422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:nicoderm: What's up people's.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* 6 days and a wake up*

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Feb 19 2008, 10:40 AM~9977689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 19 2008, 12:02 PM~10687410
> * 5 days and a wake up
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

right around the corner hopefull it wont rain


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

fuck it homies. rain or shine we will be there. everybody be ready to get hopped on by the irving customz crew.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Picnic Info:

We will have the ramps to roll on to the grass there by 9am, 
move-in starts at 9am if you get there before then you gonna be there all alone. :biggrin: 

Daily drivers not allowed on the grass. (will be inforced) 

No Glass Containers, use plastic or aluminum. 

You drink use a cup - keep it on DL.  

If you gonna hop be there by 2pm (kicks off at 3pm)

Trophies:
1st Place Single Pump Street Hopper 
1st Place Double Pump Street Hopper
1st Place Best Traditional Ride (Majestix Choice Award)


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 20 2008, 04:40 PM~10697427
> *Picnic Info:
> 
> We will have the ramps to roll on to the grass there by 9am,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 20 2008, 02:40 PM~10697427
> *Picnic Info:
> 
> We will have the ramps to roll on to the grass there by 9am,
> ...


----------



## SHOW & GO 214 (Jan 29, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Bump


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

_*4 MORE DAYS!!!!!*_


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Memorial Day Weekend, for those of you that want to show support for the military and remember fallen soldiers we encourage you to bring your American Flags and represent.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 19 2008, 11:02 AM~10687410
> * 2 days and a wake up
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 22 2008, 05:21 AM~10710908
> *Memorial Day Weekend, for those of you that want to show support for the military and remember fallen soldiers we encourage you to bring your American Flags and represent.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Lets us remember this day for all our fallen soldiers, marines, sailors, and airmen who have given for this great country*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Almost time.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

YES SIR!


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@May 22 2008, 08:37 AM~10710978
> *:thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 22 2008, 03:45 PM~10714127
> * YES SIR!
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Memorial Day Weekend, for those of you that want to show support for the military and remember fallen service men we encourage you to bring your American Flags and represent.


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@May 22 2008, 06:16 AM~10711146
> *
> 
> Lets us remember this day for all our fallen soldiers, marines, sailors, and airmen who have given for this great country
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

I was just told by the parks department that any vehicle on the grass will have to have cardboard under the engine and tranny. (epa reasons) 
We will enforce this all day long if we do not they will deny our permit next year. 

We will provide cardboard but if any of you have or can get some for your car club please help out. 

Pass this on...

Thanx!


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

*Weather is looking good*!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>See you Homies tomorrow !!!! "IT TIME TO PARTY AND GET THIS PICNIC GOING !!!!!</span>*


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Gota go to my daughters graduation church ceremony today and sorry to say I am going to miss it this year....


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Good luck fellas on the picnic today!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got home from a long day at the park, the turnout was bad ass. Thanks for the invite from BLVD ACES we had a great time


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Weather was good and had lots of fun


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@May 25 2008, 09:12 PM~10735184
> *Just got home from a long day at the park, the turnout was bad ass. Thanks for the invite from BLVD ACES we had a great time
> *


x 2


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE IT WAS OFF THE CHAIN READY TO DO IT AGIAN NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DOWN II CLOWN CAR CLUB


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Vedio 1 From The Hop At Car Majestix's Picnic 

Majestix Hop Vedio 1


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hop At Majestix's Picnic  Video 2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll Post Up More Videos Later Got To Mow My Yard Before The Sun Burns Me Up Some More


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 23 2008, 12:30 PM~10719830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like you guys had a great time...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locotoys_@May 26 2008, 09:53 AM~10737814
> *it looks like you guys had a great time...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

latin kustoms had a good time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 26 2008, 09:58 AM~10737837
> *latin kustoms  had a good time :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hope U Guys Had A Safe Trip Back To H Town.... Cant Wait To Roll Down There Next Month


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Post Your Picnic Pix Here --->* [url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411709[/url]


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 26 2008, 09:39 AM~10738243
> *Post Your Picnic Pix Here ---> [url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411709[/url]
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

we had a good time see yal next year :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Post Your Picnic Pix Here --->* [url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411709[/url]

Big ThanX to all the car clubs, shops, vendors and individuals that attended our picnic this year!

In alphabetical order:
Car Clubs:
Blvd Aces Car Club
Carnales Car Club
Dallas Lowriders Car Club
Down II Clown Car Club
Estilo Car Club
Five Star Stunnas Car Club
Ft. Worth Majestics Car Club
Garlands Finest Car Club
Ghetto Dreams Car Club
Individuals Car Club
Jokers Car Club
Knights Car Club
Latin Style Car Club
Latin Kustoms Car Club
Limited Edition Car Club
Low 4 Life Car Club
Low Lows Car Club
Mellow Kings Car Club
Mystic Styles Car Club
Oak Cliff Car Club
Phaylanx Car Club
Principales Car Club
Rollerz Only Car Club
Smooth N Low C.C.
Subliminal Car Club
Techniques Car Club
Torress Impire Car Club
Unlimited Car Club
Veteranos Car Club
--------------------------------------------
Shops:
AM Customs
Bad Boys Hydraulics
Irving Customs
Jeff Milburn Racing
LM Customs
Robs Chop Shop
S.R.B. Custom Choppers


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 27 2008, 09:30 AM~10744949
> *Post Your Picnic Pix Here ---> [url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411709[/url]
> 
> Big ThanX to all the car clubs, shops, vendors and individuals that attended our picnic this year!
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:wave: HELLO PEOPLES.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

This picnic was off the hook !!!! Great Job !!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

ThanX! :thumbsup:


----------

